# Weihnachtsbaum 2020 - Ja oder Nein ?



## jolantha (14. Dez. 2020)

Hallo ,
ich bin durch diese Coronalage ziemlich gefrustet. Ich möchte gar kein Weihnachten - irgendwie .
Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir überhaupt einen Weihnachtsbaum hole, oder nicht. 
Wenn ja, dann hole ich mir wahrscheinlich einen im Topf, für länger.
Ich mag diese toten, abgehackten Bäume nicht mehr.
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu ?


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

Hier kommt mein Baum ins Haus. Die gehören in die Natur um CO2 zu speichern. Dann könnten auch noch ein paar Steaks mehr ihre Abgase in die Luft ablassen.
Oder den Topfbaum in den Garten auspflanzen und dort dezent schmücken.
Dann hast du die nächsten 100 Jahre noch etwas von ihm


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

Der Förster braucht aber das Geld um __ Eichen u. Buchen zu setzen. Nadelgehölz wird in Deutschland wohl aussterben, außer Weihnachtsbäume. Willi


----------



## Lion (14. Dez. 2020)

Ich denke, Traditionen sollten beibehalten werden.

Also gerade jetzt, bei so einer Corona Zeit, machen wir es uns doch gemütlich und genießen die erholsame / ruhige Zeit.

 Léon


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2020)

Salü
Diesen Herbst haben wir zwei kleinere __ Tannen gefällt welche zu gross geworden sind. 
Daher gibt es diese Weihnachten zum ersten Mal eine Tanne im Topf. 
Sie steht schon draussen und wartet auf den Einsatz. 
Anschliessend wird sie in den Garten gesetzt. 
Zu Weihnachten gehört bei mir ein Baum. Dieses Mal ein kuschlig kleiner. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Patrik!
Ohne Tannenbaum zu Weihnachten, geht geht bei uns auch gar nicht.  Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Dez. 2020)

Wir holen dieses Jahr  keinen, die Kinder sind groß und wir sind jetzt auf dem Altenteil in einer kleineren Wohnung. Es gibt ein Adventskranz und etwas Deko-Gedöns


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich bin durch diese Coronalage ziemlich gefrustet. Ich möchte gar kein Weihnachten - irgendwie .
> Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir überhaupt einen Weihnachtsbaum hole, oder nicht.
> Wenn ja, dann hole ich mir wahrscheinlich einen im Topf, für länger.
> ...


Hallo Anne!
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, bei uns ohne Tannenbaum, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - da sorgt meine Frau schon für. Meinen Kindern könnten wir das nicht antuen.  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Jo!
Wir haben schon vor zig Jahren umgeschwenkt auf "Kunst".
Ist irgendwie einfacher und es gibt keinen Stress mit der Beschaffung oder gar Entsorgung.
Im gesetzten Alter versucht man etliches aus dem Wege zu gehen.

Was ich nie verstanden habe ist " erst ist es das schönste Objekt im Raum...... und dann wird er so schaendlich entsorgt", nur das der Mensch seine Genugtuung hat.
Ist natürlich meine Meinung und ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn sich andere hinter dem Brauch verstecken.
Aber Braeuche können sich auch ändern und haben nicht ewig Bestand.


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Jo!
> Wir haben schon vor zig Jahren umgeschwenkt auf "Kunst".
> Ist irgendwie einfacher und es gibt keinen Stress mit der Beschaffung oder gar Entsorgung.
> Im gesetzten Alter versucht man etliches aus dem Wege zu gehen.
> ...


Hallo Ron!
Im Grunde ist es ein Rohstoff der nachwächst. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit ist der Wald auf das Geld für die Wiederaufforstung angewiesen.  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

Mag sein Willi und ich will es nicht aus diskutieren. 
Obwohl wir im Land Brandenburg viele Gewässer haben besteht hier Wasser Mangel, und ohne Wasser ist der "Nachwachsende Rohstoff" im Anus.
Weißt du eigentlich wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht?
Viele Bauern fangen an Tiefen Brunnen zu bohren in unser Gegend damit sie und wir etwas zwischen die Zähne bekommen. 

Leider faellt mir wieder und wieder dieser Satz ein : Wir brauchen unseren Planeten aber er braucht uns nicht.


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Wir brauchen unseren Planeten aber er braucht uns nicht.


Da gab es doch noch einen anderen

Irgendwie so: Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet....
Merken wir das man Geld nicht essen kann.

Achja Sprichwörter sind auch so eine schöne Tradition ....

Im übrigen Willi, die Setzlinge für Weihnachtsbäume müssen auch bezahlt werden.....


----------



## koile (14. Dez. 2020)

Ich bin es seit Kindesbeinen her gewohnt einen Baum zu haben, und der Tradition bin ich treu geblieben. 
Aber seit einigen Jahren haben wir einen Baum aus der Dose. 
Sind zwar nur zu zweit, aber in dieser Zeit ist es für uns besonders wichtig, ein bisschen Glanz in die Hütte zu bringen.


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen Willi, die Setzlinge für Weihnachtsbäume müssen auch bezahlt werden.....



Das hat Willi schon erwähnt!


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Das hat Willi schon erwähnt!


Was, wo, ich sehr nix von den Setzlingen für Weihnachtsbäume.


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Der Förster braucht aber das Geld um __ Eichen u. Buchen zu setzen. Nadelgehölz wird in Deutschland wohl aussterben, außer Weihnachtsbäume. Willi



Na hier!
Es lebe der Mischwald.


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Na hier!
> Es lebe der Mischwald.


Ich lese da nur: 





Knipser schrieb:


> Der Förster braucht aber das Geld um __ Eichen u. Buchen zu setzen


Nix von Geld zum setzen von Weihnachtsbäumen.
Und wenn man Mal die Früchte der Bäume sammeln würde und diese dann in die Erde setzt, wachsen sie auch ohne teure Setzlinge. Dauert halt nur ein paar Jahre länger...
Dazu noch eine Baumgieß- Partnerschaft und sie haben nach einigen Jahren das schlimmste geschafft.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder den Topfbaum in den Garten auspflanzen und dort dezent schmücken.
> Dann hast du die nächsten 100 Jahre noch etwas von ihm



Hi Rene,

wenn denn die "getopften Exemplare" auch lebensfähig wären- das ist eigentlich schon ein Betrugsversuch was da verkauft wird

was ich die letzten 2 Jahrzente als "getopfte Weihnachtsbäume" in der Hand hatte war allesamt erst wenige Tage vorher brutalst in "sauerländischer" Fichten-/Tannenmonokultur ausgehakt/ausgestochen und dann ohne überlebenswichtige Feinwurzeln in Kunststoff gezwängt und mit schlechter Erde festgepreßt worden - um sicher anzuwachsen müßten Fichten, __ Tannen ect. vorneweg vor dem Verkauf 2-3 Jahre im Contaiiner gezogen worden sein und einen gesunden Wurzelballen aufweißen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (15. Dez. 2020)

Von denen hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch 4 Stück rum stehen. Jetzt ist es dank BA nur noch eine. 
Und alle sind / waren gut angegangen.
Aber du hast schon Recht, bei den billigen ist teilweise nur ein Stamm eingebuddelt.
Von daher immer mal am Stamm ziehen und schauen was man da kauft


----------



## Knipser (15. Dez. 2020)

Warum züchtet die Forstwirtschaft Weihnachtsbäume? Ja richtig, damit sie gekauft werden - also gönnen wir denen doch diese zusätzliche Einnahme. Garantiert haben auch wir später was davon - gut angelegtes Geld. Ich sehe da nur Vorteile für unsere Zukunft - wächst doch immer wieder neu nach, so wie an unserem Teich die Pflanzen Pracht.   Willi


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Dez. 2020)

Wir haben auch schon seit ein paar Jahren, einen künstlichen Weihnachtsbaum..


----------



## PeBo (15. Dez. 2020)

Seit ein paar Jahren hängen wir unseren „Weihnachtsbaum“ an den Nagel:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (15. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Jahren hängen wir unseren „Weihnachtsbaum“ an den Nagel:
> Anhang anzeigen 220833
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hallo Peter!
Hoffentlich einen Echten, sonst hat der Wald nichts davon - Plastik wäre auch nicht gerade gut. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## dizzzi (15. Dez. 2020)

Dieses Jahr war das besch... Jahr was ich je erlebt habe. Dieses Jahr hat kein Weihnachten verdient. Es können keine Kinder kommen, da wir mehrere Hochrisikopersonen im Haushalt haben. Wir lassen fast alles ausfallen.

wir werden dafür dann etwas großer Feiern im nächsten, übernächsten, übernächsten...oder 24.12.2030!!!, wenn Tante Corona endlich tot ist...


----------



## PeBo (15. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich einen Echten, sonst hat der Wald nichts davon


Keine Sorge, die Querstäbe sind gesammelte Äste — ansonsten wird der „Baum“ ja am 6. Januar vorsichtig zusammengerollt und dann erst wieder am 23. Dezember an den „Nagel“ gehängt.
Er wird in dieser Form schon seit ein paar Jahren genutzt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (15. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> wächst doch immer wieder neu nach


Hallo,

wer, der abgesägte Baum?   Wie geht denn das?


----------



## siegbert (15. Dez. 2020)

Dieses Jahr werden wir auch auf den Baum verzichten. Feiern tun wir aber trotzdem, natürlich in kleiner Gruppe mit maximal fünf Personen. Nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder mit mehr Leuten und Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Knipser (15. Dez. 2020)

Wenn Du einen kaufst, dann wird ein neuer gepflanzt - damit Du in 10 Jahren einen neuen kaufen kannst, ist sogar CO2 neutral.  Willi


----------



## Turbo (15. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nix von Geld zum setzen von Weihnachtsbäumen.
> Und wenn man Mal die Früchte der Bäume sammeln würde und diese dann in die Erde setzt, wachsen sie auch ohne teure Setzlinge. Dauert halt nur ein paar Jahre länger...
> Dazu noch eine Baumgieß- Partnerschaft und sie haben nach einigen Jahren das schlimmste geschafft.


Nach den Stürmen Lothar und Vivian die bei uns sehr viel Schaden verursacht haben habe ich je eine Woche den Wald aufgeforstet. Ich sag euch. Das gibt richtig viel Arbeit.
Zuerst das Roden der Fläche von Brombeeren, dann das pflanzen. Im den folgenden Jahren das zurückschneiden der üppig wuchernden Brombeeren damit die Jungpflanzen nicht überwuchert werden. Da sind die Kosten für die Pflanzen am kleinsten Ort.


----------



## hessi (15. Dez. 2020)

Wir haben ein eigenes 1,5 Hektar Wäldchen mit Buche und Eiche,haben wir vor 25Jahren auf unserem ehemaligen Acker angepflanzt.
Dazwischen wachsen hin und wieder ein paar Fichten,da grabe ich mir jedes Jahr ein kleines Weihnachtsbäumchen aus und stell es mit Wurzelballen ins Wohnzimmer,später wird es bei uns in Garten gepflanzt.
Aber in diesem Jahr war ich geschockt als ich das Bäumchen mit dem Spaten ausgraben wollte,der Waldboden ist steinhart und salztrocken.So extrem hab ich das im Dezember noch nie festgestellt.Normal ist der Boden so wie vor 4 Jahren:


----------



## Ls650tine (15. Dez. 2020)

Ich habe seit 27 Jahren ein und denselben Metall"__ Tannen"baum, es wechseln nur die Farben der Wachskerzen. Und in diesem Jahr als weiteren Schmuck selbst gehäkelte Schneeflocken - weil`s draußen ja keine gibt


----------



## Ida17 (16. Dez. 2020)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

Licht und Farben erhellen die Gemüter, so schwer die Zeit auch sein mag.
Drum kommt auch ein Weihnachtsbäumchen zu uns ins Haus, denn den möchten wir nicht missen. Auch nicht den Plätzchenduft, die weihnachtliche Deko und das traute Zusammensein im engsten Familienkreis, mit dem Verzicht Freunde und Anverwandte zu treffen. 
Das ist alles eine persönliche Geschmackssache und keiner sollte den eigenen Geschmack als den besseren ansehen.
Nicht jeder hat es dieses Jahr unbeschadet durch die Pandemie geschafft, manche hat es hart getroffen andere wiederum nicht.
Mir persönlich ist es wichtig jetzt zusammenzuhalten, egal ob um den Tannenbaum oder selbstgebastelten Adventskranz. 

Ich wünsche Euch somit noch eine friedvolle Advents- und Weihnachtszeit. Bleibt alle gesund und kommt unbeschadet in das neue Jahr!
Auf das wir die nächste Saison mit Plänen für weitere tolle Bauprojekte, Bildern von schönen Stunden am Teich und im Garten, Ankedoten und Schmunzelheiten gemeinsam gestalten können! 

Eure Ida


----------



## PeBo (16. Dez. 2020)

@Ida17 
Wow, super Statement 

Auch von mir, an die ganze Runde, eine besinnliche, ruhige Advents- und Weihnachtszeit. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2020)

@Ida17 , danke.
Das wünsche ich euch auch allen.
Und bleibt sauber sowie Corona frei.


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Dez. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> Licht und Farben erhellen die Gemüter, so schwer die Zeit auch sein mag.
> Drum kommt auch ein Weihnachtsbäumchen zu uns ins Haus, denn den möchten wir nicht missen. Auch nicht den Plätzchenduft, die weihnachtliche Deko und das traute Zusammensein im engsten Familienkreis, mit dem Verzicht Freunde und Anverwandte zu treffen.
> ...



Danke, und das wünsch ich dir und allen anderen hier auch!


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> Licht und Farben erhellen die Gemüter, so schwer die Zeit auch sein mag.
> Drum kommt auch ein Weihnachtsbäumchen zu uns ins Haus, denn den möchten wir nicht missen. Auch nicht den Plätzchenduft, die weihnachtliche Deko und das traute Zusammensein im engsten Familienkreis, mit dem Verzicht Freunde und Anverwandte zu treffen.
> ...


Ida mein Respekt.
Auch ich wünsche Euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnacht und ein frohes neues Jahr. Zu meiner Jugendzeit, die aus heutiger Sich sehr ärmlich war, gab es einen Tannenzweig mit Lametta, 2 Kugeln und 1 Kärzchen daran. Als Geschenk gab es Äpfel, Nüsse, Spritzgebäck ein paar Süßigkeiten - wenn man glück hatte noch einen Fußball aus Stoff. Trotzdem haben wir uns mehr gefreut, als wenn ich heute einen Koi von 200€ bekomme. Man waren das Zeiten.   Willi


----------



## DbSam (18. Dez. 2020)

Schwierig ...
Schalke 04 feiert das diesjährige Weihnachten jedenfalls ohne Baum ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Frauchen hat ein Minibäumchen geangelt.
Bin unten im Keller schnitzen ...


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2020)

Ist aber Armut u. was wollen die mit einem Baum, wenn doch sowieso keine Zuschauer da sind - beim Assauer hätte es trotzdem einen gegeben.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Schwierig ...
> Schalke 04 feiert das diesjährige Weihnachten jedenfalls ohne Baum ...
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Minibäumchen Ständer schnitzen?  Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2020)

… wir haben uns vor einigen Jahren dieses 'Bäumchen' selber gebaut, ein Unikat 
 

Abends schaut es dann so aus....
 

Birkenäste im nahen Wald gesammelt, Baumscheibe hat GöGa geschnitten,
Gewindestange und 2 Schrauben hatte es im eigenen Fundus.
Deko ohnehin mehr als genug..... ferdisch!
Euch allen einen schönen 4. Advent!


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> … wir haben uns vor einigen Jahren dieses 'Bäumchen' selber gebaut, ein Unikat
> Anhang anzeigen 220869
> 
> Abends schaut es dann so aus....
> ...


Hauptsache der Wald hat auch davon profitiert.  Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2020)

… nun, die Birkenäste lagen rum, Durchmesser so 4 - 5 cm....
Es waren noch nicht einmal 2 Arme voll.... es gibt sehr viel richtiges Totholz in dem Wald.
Davon profitieren viele Insekten & Co.
Oder was meinst Du jetzt genau mit Deiner Aussage?


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> … nun, die Birkenäste lagen rum, Durchmesser so 4 - 5 cm....
> Es waren noch nicht einmal 2 Arme voll.... es gibt sehr viel richtiges Totholz in dem Wald.
> Davon profitieren viele Insekten & Co.
> Oder was meinst Du jetzt genau mit Deiner Aussage?


Das der Wald sauber gehalten wird.  Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2020)

.... schon nett was Ihr alle euch so an Gedanken für den Wald macht.
Ich habe dieses Jahr 55 Roteichen gepflanzt in Wuchshüllen. (Borkenkäferfreifläeche)
 

Weiterhin noch einige Sicheltannen.
 

Seit Jahren bin ich am nachpflanzen. Aber zumeist nicht die Buchen / Fichten / Nordmantannen.
Bin eher auf Nussbaum und Bienenbäumen.
Bei mir stehen schon Maronen, Pekannuss, Schwarznuss, Wallnuss, Gledietschen, __ Bienenbaum, Mamutbaum, __ Judasbaum, Mehlbeere, Elsbeere, Robinie, Eiche, __ Kastanie, __ Tulpenbaum, Baumhasel, __ Maulbeere und was weis ich für Setzlinge in unserm Waldstück. So aufgezähl ist das schon eine wizige Mischung. Zumeis aus Samen gezogen und nach so einem Jahr in das Waldstück.
Mein Problem ist der Adlerfarn. Welcher alles erstickt. Wird 2 m Hoch.

Persönlich finde ich das Weihnachsbäume gerne geschnitten werden sollen.
Besonders, wenn zum Beispiel Nordmanntannen zu Neuaufforstung gepflanzt werden und die nicht Z-Bäume dann irgend wann raus müssen, um den anderen Bäumen Platz zum Wachsen zu schaffen.

Ich muss die Tage ... Wochen, wenn ich mal Zeit finde, auch noch durche inen Fichten/Lärchen Mischbestand zum freischneiden. Schätze was da dann an netten Weihnachtsbäumen im Wald vergammeln....... egal, will ja doch keiner eine Fichte, weil die dann zu schnell nadelt.

Ich werde die Lärchen wohl vermehrt stehen lassen.


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Weihnachtsbäume werden bei uns fast nur noch auf dem Acker oder eigens am Berghang gezogen "Mono".  Willi


----------



## PeBo (20. Dez. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> will ja doch keiner eine Fichte, weil die dann zu schnell nadelt.


Als wir noch einen Weihnachtsbaum ins Wohnzimmer gestellt haben, da wurden von mir Fichten bevorzugt. In der Woche vor Weihnachten bei Glühwein und Würstchen auf dem Feld ausgesucht und selber abgesägt. Bis zum 6. Januar nadelt der dann kaum.
Vorteil: Der Baum riecht im Wohnzimmer wenigstens nach Weihnachtsbaum und kostet auch noch weniger.
Dass die Nadeln etwas mehr „piksen“ stört nur beim Schmücken.

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (20. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> am Berghang gezogen



Willi,

in Waltrop gibt es doch keine Berge,  oder wachsen die auf der Halde?


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Willi,
> 
> in Waltrop gibt es doch keine Berge,  oder wachsen die auf der Halde?


Aber das Sauerland liegt gleich um die Ecke hinter Dortmund, Katzensprung.  Willi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Dez. 2020)

Wir haben auch schon seit..... ka gefühlt ewig einen Kunst Tannenbaum und sind sehr zufrieden.
Ich mag die Bäume lieber draußen im Garten oder Wald sehen. Dort stehen Sie dann viele Jahre als Lebensraum für andre Tiere.
Und werden nicht nach einigen wenigen Wochen entsorgt.

Totholz bleibt bei uns im Wald liegen!


----------



## troll20 (20. Dez. 2020)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Totholz bleibt bei uns im Wald liegen!



Was würde die Natur machen wenn ihr die Menschen nicht immer alles hinter räumen würden


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2020)

.[/QUOTE]
Bravo, wohl lebe der Weihnachtsbaum - egal wo er herkommt. Hauptsache es schadet dem Wald nicht und kommt ihm zu Nutze.  Willi grüßt


Tottoabs schrieb:


> .... schon nett was Ihr alle euch so an Gedanken für den Wald macht.
> Ich habe dieses Jahr 55 Roteichen gepflanzt in Wuchshüllen. (Borkenkäferfreifläeche)
> Anhang anzeigen 220889
> 
> ...


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Ich bin es seit Kindesbeinen her gewohnt einen Baum zu haben, und der Tradition bin ich treu geblieben.
> Aber seit einigen Jahren haben wir einen Baum aus der Dose.
> Sind zwar nur zu zweit, aber in dieser Zeit ist es für uns besonders wichtig, ein bisschen Glanz in die Hütte zu bringen. Anhang anzeigen 220828Anhang anzeigen 220830


Baum aus einer Büche, ist das nen Witz - habe ich nie gehört, oder aus China? Bei denen ist ja alles möglich.  Willi grüßt


----------



## hessi (22. Dez. 2020)

Wir können ja Weihnachten 2021 eine 1m Fichte mit ner Batteriebetrieben LED Lichterkette(ca.10Euro) schmücken,im Wald,irgendwo wo etwas Publikumsverkehr ist.Mal kucken ob wir es auch in die Medien schaffen,so wie die Außerirdischen die irgendwelche Metallsäulen in die Gegend stellen.
Bei 20000 Mitgliedern hier im Forum könnte doch was gehen.
Kann natürlich sein das die Lichterkette dann schnell den Besitzer wechselt.


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Unseren Weihnachtsbaum habe ich heute eingestielt, meine Frau hat ihn geschmückt. O'du Fröhliche u. so weiter.  An Allen Frohe Weihnachten.    Willi


----------



## koile (24. Dez. 2020)

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünscht Euch und Euren Familien. 
Gerd


----------



## koile (24. Dez. 2020)

Na dann Corona freie Feiertage.


----------



## Knipser (24. Dez. 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 220983 Na dann Corona freie Feiertage.


Wenn er echt ist reicht doch.  Frohe Weihnacht,  Willi


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Dez. 2020)

Da jetzt noch Zeit ist, kurz ein paar Fotos von unseren Weihnachtsbäumen..
Beide sind künstlich! Unserer hat bereits ca. 14 Jahre auf dem Buckel ..

 

Nun Oma ihrer, gekauft dieses Jahr ..

 

 

Wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten & einen schönen Abend! 
Grüße Fabian


----------



## troll20 (24. Dez. 2020)

Äm Fabian @Alfii147 

Bei den Geschenken unter Baum sieht man ja wer wo welche Prioritäten setzt, im Vergleich zum Baum der Oma


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Dez. 2020)

Das ja logisch, zu uns kommen ja auch mehr Leute .. 
Oma hat nur 4 Geschenke, für mich & die anderen 3 "Kinder"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2020)

diese "Wuchs-/Baumschutzhüllen" müssten ja eigentlich gesetzlich verboten werden (wegen hochgradiger "Produktion von Mikroplastik")
Wenn man hier so sieht, wo die Bäuerchen und das Land Hessen nach Kyrill aufgeforstet hatten,was 13 Jahre später LKW-Hängerweise an blaugrünen zerbröseltem Plastemüll weit verteilt im Wald verteilt rumliegt

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (24. Dez. 2020)

Nicht mötzeln. Auflesen!!!

Wald rentiert schon lange nicht mehr. 
Da ist kein Geld für das übrig.
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nicht mötzeln. Auflesen!!!
> 
> Wald rentiert schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Patrik



vor allem wenn von Bauern die x-te Fichtengeneration nach 200 Jahren Sturmschäden am selben Fleck immer wieder das gleiche "gepflanzt wird (Fichten sind auf rund 90% der Fläche Deutschlands als "Eiszeitrelikt/Hochgebigsart" ja keine "standortangepaßten Gehölze")  angepflanzt wird - die sollten doch eigentlich Wissen das nach und nach der Boden bei gleicher Bepflanzen immer schlechter wird

kennste das Försterspichwort

"willst Du (d)einen Wald vernichten, pflanze Fichten, Fichten, Fichten"

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (24. Dez. 2020)

Ja.. von Mischwald sollten sie auch schon was gehört haben.
Aber das kommt mit der Klimaerwärmung automatisch.


----------



## Turbo (24. Dez. 2020)

hab ja geschrieben, das ich einen kleinen Baum habe.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> was 13 Jahre später LKW-Hängerweise an blaugrünen zerbröseltem Plastemüll weit verteilt im Wald verteilt rumliegt


Die müssen nach 5-6 Jahren wieder aus dem Wald oder es sind die Biologisch abbaubaren. 
Die müssen garnicht aus dem Wald. Kannst nachlesen. Da ist kein, nicht abbaubarer Plastik, mehr drinne.


----------



## hessi (26. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> vor allem wenn von Bauern die x-te Fichtengeneration nach 200 Jahren Sturmschäden am selben Fleck immer wieder das gleiche "gepflanzt wird (Fichten sind auf rund 90% der Fläche Deutschlands als "Eiszeitrelikt/Hochgebigsart" ja keine "standortangepaßten Gehölze")  angepflanzt wird - die sollten doch eigentlich Wissen das nach und nach der Boden bei gleicher Bepflanzen immer schlechter wird
> 
> kennste das Försterspichwort
> 
> ...


Wenn wir zu den Schwiegereltern nach Aachen fahren, fahren wir die Route durchs Siegerland,da sieht’s echt schlimm aus,kahle Hügel soweit das Auge reicht,aber so richtig ist uns das erst in den letzten zwei Jahren aufgefallen.Bei uns in der Rhön sieht es noch nicht so schlimm aus,aber das ist ne Frage der Zeit wenn ich den harten/trockenen Waldboden ankucke.


----------



## jolantha (28. Dez. 2020)

Moin, Weihnachten ist durch, und tatsächlich OHNE Baum.


----------



## Knipser (28. Dez. 2020)

Unser Weihnachtsbaum hat am 6.1.21 ausgedient u. wird an die Elefanten im Zoo verfüttert.   Willi grüßt


----------



## Lion (28. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Moin, Weihnachten ist durch, und tatsächlich OHNE Baum.



hallo jolantha,
hätte jetzt einen gebrauchten Weihnachtsbaum für kleines Geld.
Interesse ?

VG. Léon


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo jolantha,
> hätte jetzt einen gebrauchten Weihnachtsbaum für kleines Geld.
> Interesse ?
> 
> VG. Léon


Jolanta will doch keinen, deswegen unserer zum Elefanten im Zoo.   Willi


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo jolantha,
> hätte jetzt einen gebrauchten Weihnachtsbaum für kleines Geld.
> Interesse ?
> 
> VG. Léon


Aber sicher doch, ich nehme alle ausgedienten Weihnachtsbäume an, und mache dann einen Brennholzverleih auf


----------



## axel120470 (29. Dez. 2020)

hessi schrieb:


> Wenn wir zu den Schwiegereltern nach Aachen fahren, fahren wir die Route durchs Siegerland,da sieht’s echt schlimm aus,kahle Hügel soweit das Auge reicht


Das kann ich bestätigen. Die haben hier die letzten Wochen ziemlich viel abgeholzt. Alles abgestorben.

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, ich nehme alle ausgedienten Weihnachtsbäume an, und mache dann einen Brennholzverleih auf


Bestimmt für den Kater der wärme braucht, da brauchste aber einen großen Ofen - damit Du die Bäume ganz rein stecken kannst.Willi


----------



## hessi (29. Dez. 2020)

Passt ja,heute hessischer Rundfunk um 20:15Uhr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Die haben hier die letzten Wochen ziemlich viel abgeholzt. Alles abgestorben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Axel



nur hoffentlich sind die Westfalen zwischen Kalteiche und Siegen-Süd auch so schlau und forsten "heimische" Laubbäume wie Ahorne, __ Linden, Buchen, __ Eichen, Ebereschen ect. auf den ganzen Fichtenrodungsflächen nach

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auch so schlau und forsten "heimische" Laubbäume wie Ahorne, __ Linden, Buchen, __ Eichen, Ebereschen ect. auf den ganzen Fichtenrodungsflächen nach


Ganz ehrlich....an Buchen glaube ich nicht mehr, wenn es noch ein paar Grad wärmer wird, bzw. noch weiter trockene Sommer gibt.
Mach dich mal schlau.
__ Ahorn.....Ahorntriebsterben...da sollte man dann schon spezielle, wohl resistente Bäume pflanzen....nur ist das bei Jungpflanzen noch heikel. Sind aber überall auszubuddln und somit auch am start


__ Eberesche...bei uns Unkraut... was man wachsen läst. Bildet nur keine richtigen Waldbäume. Eher im Freistand, unterm Schirm nur so Buschwerk.
Ich lasse es stehen. 

Bleiben nur noch Linden und Eichen von deiner Liste. Elsbeeren und Mehlbeeren hab noch Sinn. 
Persönlich setze ich noch auf Nussbäume und Maronen.
Für die Insekten dann noch Robienie, __ Stinkesche und Gledietsche.
Bissen was Kleinbleibendes für die Zwischenräume was auch blüht.....Maulberre und __ Judasbaum (Der ist schön früh)
Holz/Wildbirne hat sich auch noch gefunden. Kirsche noch.

Mamutbaum, Sicheltannen oben auf den Flächen mit wenig Lössdeckung......

Und wenn mir sonst noch ein Keimling/Steckling in die Finger kommt. Ein bis zwei Jahre im Gartenbeet und dann mit Wuchshülse in den Wald.
(Erle, Platane, __ Kastanie, Kobusmagnolie, Korkbaum....). Ach ein paar Amberbäume sind auch schon in unsern Wald.

An die Grenzen sind schon ein paar Tuja und Zypressen gekommen.... 

An Naturverjüngung kommt eigendlich, wenn dann nur Fichte, Lärche, Weide und __ Birke.
Bei einem 2 m hohen Adlerfarn gibt es fast nix was von alleine kommt.


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2021)

Hallo!
Das ist die traurige Gewissheit aber manche wollen es nicht wahr habe - genau wie Corona.   Willi


----------



## Turbo (1. Jan. 2021)

__ Douglasie und __ Birke wären auch Varianten. Mit den neuen Herausforderungen mit dem Triebsterben verursacht durch Pilze haben wir noch viele Herausforderungen vor uns.
Aber nicht nur im Wald, sondern auch in vielen Gärten mit dem __ Buchsbaum und Thuja Triebsterben.

Wünsche euch ein gutes neues Jahr.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## hessi (1. Jan. 2021)

Ja,Buchen haben Pilzprobleme.Außerdem haben wir bei uns massive Probleme mit Wühlmäusen,haben vom Waldbauernverband schon geraten bekommen Mörtelkübel im Wald einzugraben und mit etwas Stroh auszulegen,da gehn die Mäuse rein und kommen die glatte Wand nicht mehr hoch.Füchse und Greifvögel holen sie sich dann da raus.Mittlerweile auch Wölfe,leider sind bei mir im Wald auch schon welche gesehen worden.Ich brauch die nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2021)

Gut das du mich erinnerst.....einen Ansitz für Greiffögel wollte ich noch aufstellen. 
Bei uns brühte auch der Uhu.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2021)

Hi Torsten,

__ Mammutbäume und Sicheltannen brauchen es ja noch feuchter als Fichten und wollen auch einen tiefgründigen Boden. Für Berglagen mit "dünner" Erdbedeckung bei zunehmender Trockenheit im Sommer auch net die wahren Waldbäume

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Ja,Buchen haben Pilzprobleme.Außerdem haben wir bei uns massive Probleme mit Wühlmäusen,haben vom Waldbauernverband schon geraten bekommen Mörtelkübel im Wald einzugraben und mit etwas Stroh auszulegen,da gehn die Mäuse rein und kommen die glatte Wand nicht mehr hoch.Füchse und Greifvögel holen sie sich dann da raus.



füllen die sich net mit Wasser? - Löcher kann man ja keine reinbohren da Mäuse sonst ne prima "Anfangsstelle zum durchnagen" haben und vor allem,
wie kommen andere z.T. unter Naturschutz stehende kleine Bodentiere (__ Eidechsen, Igel, __ Kröten, __ Molche, __ Feuersalamander, Blindschleichen, Insekten, noch nicht ganz flügge Jungvögel ect. aus so ner "Fallgrube mit glattem Rand" " wieder raus wenn sie drin landen

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (1. Jan. 2021)

Die Kübel müssen natürlich regelmäßig kontrolliert werden und der Boden wird angebohrt und mit Drahtgeflecht ausgelegt.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> füllen die sich net mit Wasser? - Löcher kann man ja keine reinbohren da Mäuse sonst ne prima "Anfangsstelle zum durchnagen" haben und vor allem,
> wie kommen andere z.T. unter Naturschutz stehende kleine Bodentiere (__ Eidechsen, Igel, __ Kröten, __ Molche, __ Feuersalamander, Blindschleichen, Insekten, noch nicht ganz flügge Jungvögel ect. aus so ner "Fallgrube mit glattem Rand" " wieder raus wenn sie drin landen
> 
> MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2021)

Hi Hessi,

ja, hier in meiner Ecke hat das Land Hessen auch etliche seiner Kyrill geschädigten Ex-Fichtenwälder nach dem groben räumen der Stämme sich zum regenerieren selbst überlassen - angeblich aus  "Naturschutzgründen", aber der wahre Grund war wohl eher das unser ehemaliger Roland Koch ja bei Behörden ect. alles zusammengespart hatte und nun net mehr genügend "Personal zur Waldunterhaltung" vorhanden war/ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (1. Jan. 2021)

Das Personal für die Waldunterhaltung macht mittlerweile Radarkontrollen,kontrolliert AU Geräte in KFZ Werkstätten und bringt Briefe zur Post beim Regierungspräsidium ( nur 3 Beispiele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis,die mal als Forstwirt gearbeitet haben).
In Deutschland läuft einiges schief,oder eher gesagt in der EU.Die versteifen sich lieber auf den Krieg gegen Verbrennungsmotoren anstatt brutal die Aufforstung voranzutreiben wie zum Beispiel der Kanadische Präsident.


----------

